# I'm new at the programing need some help



## Gseargent (Sep 15, 2014)

I program something on the beisse and
It came up 7/16 short all around the pice 
can someone tell me why that happend????


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Hello and welcome George to the router forum.
sorry can not help, but sure we have a member that will be able to.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum George.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi George, welcome to the forum.

I have moved your post to the appropriate section.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

I have no idea what a beisse is. Or a pice.
Need more info.

Welcome aboard.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Gseargent said:


> I program something on the beisse and
> It came up 7/16 short all around the pice
> can someone tell me why that happend????


Mike I sent this to my buddy at the University of a Lethbridge and there CRAY computer came up with this.
" I program something on this beast , and it came up short all around the piece "


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

RainMan1 said:


> Mike I sent this to my buddy at the University of a Lethbridge and there CRAY computer came up with this.
> " I program something on this beast , and it came up short all around the piece "


I guess it is a CNC machine. I would have to buy a book for it. :blink:


----------



## subtleaccents (Nov 5, 2011)

One possibility that you could check is in the tool path. Which side of the line is the cutter cutting on (tool offset/ climb cut or conventional)). This, or was there no offset used (cut on the line). 

It is more likely the Cam program is where the problem lies, not with the machine.

Let us know what you find!


----------



## fixtureman (Jul 5, 2012)

check the diameter of your bit against what the tool path calls for. you can set it inthe Biesse software.


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

check to see if you ran it inside the line, on the line, or outside the line. each would make a difference.


----------



## bgriggs (Nov 26, 2008)

Gseargent said:


> I program something on the beisse and
> It came up 7/16 short all around the pice
> can someone tell me why that happend????


One reason that the part could be smaller than planned is because you forgot to account for the diameter of the cutting bit. Example: You specified a 1/4" bit and then actually used a 1/2" bit.

Another reason that the part might be off is because you chose the wrong profiling toolpath. Example: You cut on the inside of the line instead of out side, Or you cut on the line instead of out side of the line.

Still another reason for the part being off is the machine could not be properly calibrated (not likely).

There are many variables that can cause unexpected results. I suggest you you start with checking the bit size first then work down through the list until you find the error.

If you are still having trouble after that, contact me here and I will see if I can help you get it sorted out.

Welcome to the forum.

Bill


----------



## PRDarnell (Mar 21, 2012)

I just went to the Biesse website (CNC Routers) and I must say they ALL look like beasts! :jester:


----------



## Gseargent (Sep 15, 2014)

Thanks now I have a part the I have to 
Put lines in but not all the way threw
The part it's about 4x4 about 1 1/2 inch
Thick I'm new at this so would like some 
Help please it's called datoe where it 
Don't go all the way threw can you help??


----------



## subtleaccents (Nov 5, 2011)

You are not providing enough information for any of the forum members to give you a proper answer. 
The line in your CAD sketch for the dado could be the center of the cutter, or it could be either the left or right of the cutter depending on the direction of the cut that you designate. As far as the depth you just designate that when making the tool path Z axis specification in the CAM segment of your software.


----------

